# Replacement Nibs By Kit



## Yegg (Oct 15, 2013)

Could someone recommend a better than average replacement nib that is a direct replacement for the one that comes with the Churchill kit?

Thank you.


Elliott


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 15, 2013)

Bock 6MM fine point or Heritance Large Medium tip both work nicely on the Churchill.


----------

